# 7lb 9oz Ohio Bass



## FishFrenzy89

Its been a fantastic year!! I have caught dozens and dozens of 5-6.5s this year and a few around 8lbs down south, but this 7lb 9ozer from Ohio is the most memorable. I thought she was going to be my new PB at first.

Before anyone says it no this wasn't caught on private water.


----------



## DenOhio

FishFrenzy89 said:


> Its been a fantastic year!! I have caught dozens and dozens of 5-6.5s this year and a few around 8lbs down south, but this 7lb 9ozer from Ohio is the most memorable. I thought she was going to be my new PB at first.
> 
> Before anyone says it no this wasn't caught on private water.


Nice one buddy. Never got one that big this year (not including my buddies own strip pit) yet. His pit is a virtual aquarium that absolutely does not count. He says it counts but really there is no real challenge. I disregard the ones we catch there except for the fun of catching them.


----------



## sherman51

CONGRATS on a great big bass. never caught one that size. when I was younger and fished a pond in tenn I caught a lot of 22" and 23" bass but never weighed them. my best was a 23" one that I caught while I was trying to catch some small gills for bait. I had about a 9' piece of line tied to a small 6" stick that I held in my hand with a small hook. I would throw the hook out in the lilly pads baited with a small piece of night crawler. the bass hit and I just pulled him in.
sherman


----------



## beaver

How'd you cook it?


----------



## fastwater

Absolute monster for Ohio.
Congrats to ya!


----------



## yugrac

Another secret fish caught on a secret lure at a secret time by a secret guy. Geeze, I thought this was a forum to share results and info, guess I was wrong, its just a bragging board, last post I will ever make, deleting my Info from this site, Goodbye!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lundy

yugrac said:


> Another secret fish caught on a secret lure at a secret time by a secret guy. Geeze, I thought this was a forum to share results and info, guess I was wrong, its just a bragging board, last post I will ever make, deleting my Info from this site, Goodbye!!!!!!!!!!!


Bye, Bye. If you have any trouble deleting your account please let me know and I'll see if I can help you out.

Thanks


----------



## yugrac

I reported myself and requested my name be removed from your bragging board, hope you can perform this task.


----------



## FishFrenzy89

yugrac said:


> I reported myself and requested my name be removed from your bragging board, hope you can perform this task.


You could have just asked what i caught it on lol.. She thumped a jig n pig. You can see the lure in the video.


----------



## FishFrenzy89

DenOhio said:


> Nice one buddy. Never got one that big this year (not including my buddies own strip pit) yet. His pit is a virtual aquarium that absolutely does not count. He says it counts but really there is no real challenge. I disregard the ones we catch there except for the fun of catching them.


Thanks man!


----------



## FishFrenzy89

Lol catch and release only


beaver said:


> How'd you cook it?


----------



## FishFrenzy89

fastwater said:


> Absolute monster for Ohio.
> Congrats to ya!


Thanks man!


----------



## sherman51

Lundy said:


> Bye, Bye. If you have any trouble deleting your account please let me know and I'll see if I can help you out.
> 
> Thanks


your always there to help us all out anytime we ask. you da man, LOL.

sure is a monster bass for ohio. want to share your honey hole with the guys that's just dying to ask but afraid to, LOL.
sherman


----------



## fastwater

sherman51 said:


> your always there to help us all out anytime we ask. you da man, LOL.
> 
> sure is a monster bass for ohio. want to share your honey hole with the guys that's just dying to ask but afraid to, LOL.
> sherman


My goodness...at this point I'm satisfied with just knowing the state that monster was caught in. 

As a going away present maybe a copy of the book ' Don't Sweat the Small Stuff ' is in order.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Very nice catch!!! Black and blue has been the ticket with this cooler weather!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Im taking my ball. And Im going home!!!!
Heck of a bass op!!


----------



## willy heft

FishFrenzy89 said:


> Its been a fantastic year!! I have caught dozens and dozens of 5-6.5s this year and a few around 8lbs down south, but this 7lb 9ozer from Ohio is the most memorable. I thought she was going to be my new PB at first.
> 
> Before anyone says it no this wasn't caught on private water.


very nice !!!


----------



## rrand59

Nice fish. I don't care where or what you caught it on or what you did with it. Nice fish!


----------



## Tinknocker1

very nice bass congrat's !


----------



## FishFrenzy89

Thanks guys! Flipp'n the Jig n pig in the wood has been destroying the big gals lately! 

Black and blue on stained water and red and green on clear water.


----------



## fastwater

FishFrenzy89 said:


> Thanks guys! Flipp'n the Jig n pig in the wood has been destroying the big gals lately!
> 
> Black and blue on stained water and red and green on clear water.


Thanks for the info...but I refuse to read it cause I want to continue to belong to OGF. 
JUST DONT WANT TO KNOW ANY INCRIMINATING EVIDENCE!


----------



## polebender

That's a great largemouth anywhere! But a true trophy here in Ohio! Congrats on a great catch!


----------



## coffee

Awesome fish. Won't ask where. I was hoping to get some pointers on pig and jig. I've fished a few times with very limited success. I'm assuming the presentation changes with different times of the year. Is this something you normally pull or are you picking up and dropping. I usually use finesse smaller lures but would love to learn pig and jig. Always seems like big ones are caught on that combo.


----------



## DenOhio

If it helps anyone my biggest catches this year (excluding my buddies private strip pit, which is just crazy) is 38" Musky at Piedmont, a small mouth at Piedmont approaching 4 lbs. didn't have a scale or tape, a 5.25 lb. large mouth at Clendening and a 24" saugeye late November in Piedmont. Nothing outstanding I guess but all in all we had a really good year. Sadly, nothing from the Ohio river, Seneca, Tappen or Salt Fork worth mentioning. Not that they aren't there I just didn't get any of my bigger ones from those waters. I did catch fish from all those places they just didn't produce my biggest this year. My buddy caught big catfish on a rapala I think which weighed in about 8lb. which we both got a kick out of. If he sees this post and he may, he can tell you what he caught it on. Tite lines and hoping for warmer weather soon.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

yugrac said:


> Another secret fish caught on a secret lure at a secret time by a secret guy. Geeze, I thought this was a forum to share results and info, guess I was wrong, its just a bragging board, last post I will ever make, deleting my Info from this site, Goodbye!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greatmiami

That's just what I needed to see, green grass, blue sky, open water, GIANT! I believe I can make it through the rest of this winter now, thank you!


----------



## Mickey

I know. He says he caught "dozens and dozens of 5 to 6.5 lb. fish". To me this translates to at least 48 fish over 5 lbs. This simply can't be done on public lakes in Ohio. An entire bass club can't do this on public lakes in Ohio.


----------



## beaver

Mickey said:


> I know. He says he caught "dozens and dozens of 5 to 6.5 lb. fish". To me this translates to at least 48 fish over 5 lbs. This simply can't be done on public lakes in Ohio. An entire bass club can't do this on public lakes in Ohio.


 I disagree. I think someone who knows what they're doing and fishes a lot could catch that many in the 5 pound range if they traveled around.


----------



## riverKing

If the entire bass club can't do that, it's probably time to fish new water, or fish in a new club.
The orginal fish pictured is a stud, thanks for sharing..even though it's just a bass


----------



## Mickey

riverKing said:


> If the entire bass club can't do that, it's probably time to fish new water, or fish in a new club.
> The orginal fish pictured is a stud, thanks for sharing..even though it's just a bass


The average size of the "big bass" weighed in for an Ohio tournament on PUBLIC water is under 5 lbs. The pros who fished Mosquito and Milton never saw a 4 lb. fish.


----------



## DHower08

Mickey said:


> I know. He says he caught "dozens and dozens of 5 to 6.5 lb. fish". To me this translates to at least 48 fish over 5 lbs. This simply can't be done on public lakes in Ohio. An entire bass club can't do this on public lakes in Ohio.


I would disagree. Ive had years where ive easy caught a dozen or more bass 5 pounds and up on public water. A few years ago my dad and i would have easily had 2 dozen 5 pounders between the both of us. At a public lake we fish we had a day where i wouldnt be able to put a number on the fish we boated from 4.5 to 5.5 pounds. 

If your saying those numbers arent possible its time for some new water or to learn a few new techniques


----------



## Shad Rap

Mickey said:


> I know. He says he caught "dozens and dozens of 5 to 6.5 lb. fish". To me this translates to at least 48 fish over 5 lbs. This simply can't be done on public lakes in Ohio. An entire bass club can't do this on public lakes in Ohio.


Dont we all exaggerate just a little???..we are all fisherman here...so what.


----------



## greatmiami

Don't get me wrong I don't want any part of this debate because I don't think it's of much consequence either way, but really if big bass is what your after you don't normally target big tournament lakes. There's plenty of public places that get very little pressure, off the beaten path, you just have to be willing to do some leg work.


----------



## DHower08

Miami quit giving away the secrets of not following the crowds!!! Theirs a reason i fish lakes that guys say "im not fishing there, you cant run fast on the water"


----------



## SMBHooker

yugrac said:


> Another secret fish caught on a secret lure at a secret time by a secret guy. Geeze, I thought this was a forum to share results and info, guess I was wrong, its just a bragging board, last post I will ever make, deleting my Info from this site, Goodbye!!!!!!!!!!!



See ya...Let the door hit ya hard on the way out.


----------



## SMBHooker

FishFrenzy - what a PIG for Ohio waters. Nice!


----------



## SMBHooker

FishFrenzy - freak nasty PIG man. Congrats on a rare Ohio Green monster.


----------



## Snyd

Very nice bass for Ohio - Congrats!


----------



## Fishingisfun

Thanks for posting the video and pictures of your monster CPR bass. Thanks for releasing it to be caught another day by a lucky angler.


----------



## JignPig Guide

Biggun'!


----------



## kickinbass

He doesn't say they all came from ohio.. and sorry.. no one catches dozens of 4-5+ lb fish in a day in Ohio (key word "IN" Ohio, Erie you could but it'd still be tough even there - I'm talking more than 24 4lb smallies). Over the course of a year if you fish the right places sure, but not in a day. If you could then we'd know your name not KVDs

Nice fish BTW


----------



## Bad Bub

Lol... awesome fish to the O.P.! Haters are everywhere. And I've fished a lot of bass clubs... and being in a bass club doesn't necessarily make you a good fisherman. I had 29 bass last season over 4 lbs. Many on video. Most got their picture taken.... however, I never caught a 5+ in a tournament last year... and it was by far my best "big fish" season to date. All fish were caught from public water. I don't have any access to "private water"... but I do my homework on what "under fished" lakes have the potential to produce, and I fish for big fish almost exclusively. It does provide for some skunk days, but that's the trade off.


----------

